# Lap Gastropexy & Lap Hiatal Hernia Rpr



## erikau (Dec 17, 2008)

Need help coding these 2 procedures. Can I only use procedure code 43280 for both procedures?


----------



## XALDARA (Dec 17, 2008)

If your surgeon is considering the suturing of the esophagus back to the stomach as the gastropexy, then 43280 is the only code you would need.


----------

